# skylight dome repair?



## rkruz (Mar 10, 2008)

I have about a 8' x 4' skylight with opaque white plastic dome. It has 3 cracks radiating out to about 1'. its intact, just cracked. Probably the wind blew a pine cone into it.

How can I go about repairing it? The dome is not viewed from inside the house as there is a colored glass inset in the ceiling. I was thinking contact cement and laying a flexible membrane over the cracked area that would withstand the weather and UV. I visited Lowes but saw nothing like that. It would be great if the membrane was translucent but not critical.
Any hints appreciated on how to go about this repair.
thanks!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Most of those are attached by screws around the sides of the flanges. If so, get another one that's the same size, a bit of gasket tape and replace the cracked one.


----------



## tonyBagadonuts (Mar 17, 2008)

rkruz........... No good way to "patch em". Those acrylic bubbles will last up to 20 years but once cracked they will only likely get worse in the summer with expansion and contraction. See if there is a brand name on side. You can likely buy a replacement bubble. A skylight that size will be a little hard for 1 person to handle and when removed, leaves a hole large enuff to fall thru so use caution.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

contact Dome el ,or insuladome


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

This company manufactures replacement domes for skylights, standard and custom sizes are available.

http://www.adskylightsinc.com/custom.html

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

It Is Usually Foolish To Put A New Dome Into An Old Gasket And Skylight Frame,it`s Better To Re[lace Frame And All--"the Money You Save In The Long Run ,will Have Been Your Own"


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

So, go the the local Ace Hardware and buy a roll of weather stripping gasket for less than $ 5.00.

The link I gave also sells complete skylights, but the OP was looking for a replacement dome.

Whenever I have taken those cheaper plastic bubbles off of a curb, to apply Grace Ice and Water shield all the way around it, the gasket seal was adhered to the undersife of the actual dome frame itseld.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

seems like the homeowner wouldn`t know all the tricks to do it properly,and most professional domes have the gasket in the surrounding metal frame,I`ll stand by my advice--you go to true value ed,and pick up some of that duct tape while you`re there


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

the roofing god said:


> *It Is Usually Foolish To Put A New Dome Into An Old Gasket And Skylight Frame*,it`s Better To Re[lace Frame And All--"the Money You Save In The Long Run ,will Have Been Your Own"


*Over here, you are saying the the gasket will be old?*



the roofing god said:


> seems like the homeowner wouldn`t know all the tricks to do it properly,and *most professional domes have the gasket in the surrounding metal frame,*I`ll stand by my advice--you go to true value ed,and pick up some of that duct tape while you`re there


*Now, over here, you are saying the gasket will be in the new dome?*


Which is it?

Also, a professional grade of new gasket seal is not duct tape, plus, the installation of it is not brain surgery. You peel the release backing from the sticky tape side and press it into place.

That is not something that is too difficult and it is not something that any typical home owner could not figure out for themselves. It is a very effective and cost efficient solution.



The home owner asked about replacing a cracked dome only, which is very minor in cost, compared to replacing the entire skylight frame and flashings, which would entail the "Proper" removal and re-instalation of shingles around the skylight.

That response you gave would be similar to a person asking how to repair something on their car and you tell them to buy a new car. 

Most replacement shingles usually do not match very wel and most roofers do not properly wether-tight the skylight curb and flashings.

Replacing just the dome, if that is all that is needed is the right suggestion, without having him open up a whole new set of potential problems.

Finding the right matching size of the replacement dome is the most difficult part of my suggestion and he has plenty of links to do so with.

I will stand by my advice as properly answering the original question and offering the most econonomical and viable solution, unless he can not match the size.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

the gasket is with the metal frame,and can be done separately,also is the part that takes the most abuse with a dome,and should be replaced with it--start arguments elsewhere ed-usually you recommend the proper thing,you suggest,I suggest,no need to argue with me,I have no time for your nonsense,and you have my phone #,unless you`re making a stage production:no:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

TRG,

You take things too sensitive and personal, as if I am calling you or your suggestions inappropriate and now you feel the need to discuss things in private. You are incorrect. I just offered a different opinion of a solution for this persons current problem.

Just because I offer an alternative method from your approach, which is precisely what the OP asked for, does not in any way suggest that your option may not eventualy be the better one.

That is why their are forums with different opinions for solutions. I would not be offended if the OP ever gets back on this thread and eventually decides to use your solution instead. 

It is not about being more right than someone else, but about jointly offering different solutions from a different viewpoint. Do you consider that when someone has a different perspective, that automatically means they are putting on some sort of stage production? 

If anyone ever wants to hear from just one source only for their exclusive opinion, it can easily be done by finding that persons e-mail address in this forums user profile section and then they could just solicit one persons opinion, which happens quite frequently.

By the way, if you do call my office number on Sunday again, my secretary does not go there on Sundays. It is not that I am screening your calls, but I am usually at my home on Sundays, not at my office/shop building.

I hope that you understand.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you do things according to the mfgr`s specs so you can have a warranty for their product-bottom line-do not address me in the future


----------

